# Giardia diagnosis



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I brought my 7 month old puppy to her vet yesterday after seeing a streak of blood in her stool. The vet initially diagnosed a bacterial infection of the colon and prescribed Metronidazole tablets. After he got back a positive for Giardia, he additionally prescribed Drontal Plus Taste Tabs. I've done some reading around and have seen a lot of people saying they've used Fenbendrazole, available OTC & MUCH less expensive than Drontal, for Giardia with excellent results. I've also seen advice that suggests that the Metronidazole is effective, too. I'm wondering what others have used to treat Giardia.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

JulieK1967 said:


> I brought my 7 month old puppy to her vet yesterday after seeing a streak of blood in her stool. The vet initially diagnosed a bacterial infection of the colon and prescribed Metronidazole tablets. After he got back a positive for Giardia, he additionally prescribed Drontal Plus Taste Tabs. I've done some reading around and have seen a lot of people saying they've used Fenbendrazole, available OTC & MUCH less expensive than Drontal, for Giardia with excellent results. I've also seen advice that suggests that the Metronidazole is effective, too. I'm wondering what others have used to treat Giardia.





JulieK1967 ,
Giardia will often not show up in a fecal. Your Vet prolly made the diagnosis based on symptoms and best guess. The symptoms for giardia and cocci are very similar.
Also , if your dog is on heartworm prevention meds , you have basic parasite prevention included , depending on which med you use.

Metronidazole is what I use for Giardia and it is available in 250 mg and 500 mg caps.

Sulfadimethoxine or Di-Methox (same thing) is what I use for Coccidia availiable in one gallon containers. 

Yes , you can save a lot of money on generic meds from wholesale pet supply places on the net , for example : Jeffers Pet Supply and Lambert Vet Supply.



Metronidazole , Fenbendazole , Pyrantel Pamoate , Ivermectin and much more are all available from wholesale animal supply at great savings.

For tape worms you will need Praziquantel and this too can be found in generic.
If you need more info please post or pm me..............

I have 10 rescue dogs and buy most of my meds/health supplies from these places and save where I can so I have money for real vet needs. 




I hope this helps , oldhounddog


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the response!! I sure hope he picked it up from the fecal because I paid $45 for a regular fecal exam and an additional $35 for a Giardia specific exam. Please tell me I didn't get scammed.  

Next time I will know better than to buy all the meds at the vet. Classic newbie mistake, lol. I found the same stuff at 1-800-petmeds for 7.99/pill instead of the $20 my vet charged. Live and learn. Fortunately, I have pet insurance so I will get reimbursed for some of it.


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to Hijack your thread... my shepherd puppy has had giardia 3 times now. She was first treated with flagyl (metronidazole) it seemed to help. About a month to 2 months later after being treated she had the runny stool, and that smell you get with the stool. So they sent her fecal sample away and found out she had both giardia and worms. So they put her on a liquid medicince called Panacur that supposedly clears up anything except coccidia. That seemed to help as well.... well last weekend my shepherd had the runny stool, with that awful smell. They put her on flagyl again. My question is: oldhounddog... did you disinfect beds, carpets, clean up all the fecal outside... etc???? I've been reading on the internet about giardia and I've seen a few times people have said the dog can pick up the parasite from a dog bed/carpeted area... Did you ever do anything like that? or did you just give your guys the metronidazole and the giardia went away??? 

I'm so frustrated with giardia! lol


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

JulieK1967 said:


> Live and learn.



JulieK1967 ,

I would not say you were scammed. And you should not feel like a newbie as we all travel down this same road... The Giardia specific exam is worth the money and the basic fecal is always a good idea as it will show the usual parasite suspects.

Welcome to puppyhood , relax as this will pass and you will look back on this as a learning experience.

Education is key here and you will learn as you go in much the same way a new mother does with her child. This is just health care and you learn to make good choices and most importantly you will know when a Vet visit is needed. 

Note: This forum is a very good place to learn and share information as many here are very knowledgeable and helpful.

One big thing is to condition yourself to get the most out of a Vet visit, for example :
Listen to the Vet carefully , ask informed questions and make sure you understand the treatment plan being used. If your Vet does lab work make sure you get a copy before you leave the office. Keep all records in a file folder. More info if needed, just ask...

Make sure you feel comfortable with your Vet as trust in key here , if you don't have that good feeling in your gut you prolly need a new Vet. Word of mouth is very important and friends in your area can help you find a good Vet. 


As for meds and supplies you can do better than the 1 800 petfolks , more on this later.

If I missed anything just post up.

Best , oldhound


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

~Flying ******~ ,

The short answer is yes , and , you clean everything you can. Wash all bedding with hot soapy water and dry with high heat. If bedding can not be washed or cleaned properly just throw away and replace with something that can be cleaned. Clean all hard surface flooring with soapy water. Clean carpet the best way you can , steam if possible.

Clean all dog bowls outside ( not in kitchen sink ) with soapy water.
Wash dog to remove feces if needed. Wash and clean crate.
If you have another dog/cat in house take same precaution.

Note: When cleaning do not mix Bleach and Ammonia as this will produce a toxic gas.

Outside pickup all feces and you can make a mixture of bleach and water at 1:5 ratio and apply with a tank sprayer if you wish.

Important Health Note: You need to practice good hygiene , hand washing and clean up of any tools.used. There are some canine infection and disease that are zoonotic and thus a danger to humans, for example: Cryptosporidium and Giardia....

You really need to address the Giardia/Cocci problem " Post Haste "...

Please post if more info is needed , oldhound


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

>>>I'm so frustrated with giardia!<<< 

~Flying ******~ ,

The recurring problem with Giardia would suggest that something else is being missed.

Giardia and Coccidia both have similar symptoms and often do not show up in regular fecal exam.

If it were me I would go ahead with the scheduled treatment to clear parasites and Giardia and follow this with a treatment for Coccidia as I have had both of these at the same time in the past with one of my dogs. Make sure course of treatment is correct for dog weight and runs long enough to clear problem being addressed.


Post if more info is needed , oldhound


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Giardia treatment is always Fenben (Panacur) at our clinic.


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay I'm cleaning... everything as we speak. I have another question... So she was treated with Metronidazole... for 5 days. She was getting 500mg every 12 hours. She's topping the scales right now at 45lbs. So she was getting 1000mg once a day. Now does Metronidazole treat both Coccidia and Giardia??? And do you think I should take in a fecal sample to the vets so they can send it away to be tested... ???? I really need to get this cleared up! 

You've helped me so far!!!! Thanks a bunch!!! :-D


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

~Flying ******~ said:


> Now does Metronidazole treat both Coccidia and Giardia??? And do you think I should take in a fecal sample to the vets so they can send it away to be tested... ???? I really need to get this cleared up!
> 
> You've helped me so far!!!! Thanks a bunch!!! :-D


~Flying ******~ ,

Metronidazole does "not" treat Coccidia............

=================================================================================

If you are still taking the Metronidazole for Giardia: Correct dose for your dog @ 45/50# would be 500 mg.every 12 hrs, total 1000mg. per day for 7 days if you have enough medication. 

=================================================================================

Albon or generic Sulfadimethoxine for Coccidia: Correct dose for your dog @ 45/50# would be , first day 1250 mg. dose , second day through tenth day: 625 mg. each day.

Dosing Note: continue with treatment meds until you have 2 or 3 days of symptom free stool , not to exceed 20 days.

==================================================================================

Wait for 2 weeks after all treatment is finished and take a stool sample by Vet.

This the treatment plan I used for one of my hounds with the same symptoms.

If you need more info just post , oldhound


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Giardia treatment is always Fenben (Panacur) at our clinic.


CoverTune ,

I do agree that Panacur/Safe-Guard (22.2% Fenbendazole) is a great med and I keep it on hand always in 1000ml bottles.


----------

